
PubZone – Publisher platform to share and discover publisher solutions - pubzone
https://pub.zone
======
pubzone
Hi everyone - I wanted to share a platform I developed in an effort to provide
something of value to the publisher community, called PubZone
([https://pub.zone/](https://pub.zone/))

It can be difficult for publishers to find trustworthy vendors, often relying
on fragmented information spread across forums, social groups, and tech review
sites that were not built with publishers in mind.

PubZone will hopefully solve this by providing a platform specifically for
publishers to share and discover new tools, ultimately resulting in a central
database of solutions supported by information directly from the experts who
have first hand experience with them.

In its current iteration, a "publisher solution" refers to 3rd party vendors
that provide some sort of publisher technology or source of ad demand/supply.
Eventually "solutions" will expand to include how-to guides, case studies,
industry news, etc.

The site features a chronological feed that features daily submissions,
category feeds that sort by solution type, search, solution profile pages that
house additional information about the vendor, and PubKits which are curated
collections of solutions used by major publishers as well as general
collections created by the community.

Would love to get some feedback! Thank you.

